# 2011 felt fc ordered today



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Anybody know what fork I'm going to get?

Has it changed from the fork on the Felt website?

Thanks,


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

The answer is Easton ec90.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Pictures?


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

No photos, but trust me. He looks good on that Felt. Thanks for riding with me (for a while) today guy. I think I might have walked that one hill faster than I rode it, if you weren't setting the pace.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

It was nice meeting you, and was a beautiful day for a ride.


----------



## macscac (Jun 29, 2011)

HIMEHEEM said:


> The answer is Easton ec90.


That's what I have


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Throw up some photos if you get a chance! I have a buddy of mine just ordered his last week from overseas so he cant wait to get it in.


----------



## drhule23 (Feb 26, 2005)

At this point, why not for the '12 models top come out?


----------

